# what center to use with Behringer b2030p



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

Can I use a single B2030p for center channel duty or would you recommend something else?

I have about $800 to spend on speakers to go with a Onkyo tx-nr1007 and i want to either buy all 11 speakers now(which would be 11-b2030p's)or just 5 better speaker and buy the other 6 later. The 5 would be something like the Edesign A6-6T6 MTM.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
All I can say is I advocate getting the highest possible quality Center Channel and Mains (Front Left and Right) and believe it to be better to buy the best you can even if it means not having the instant gratification of having all the Speakers at once.

All of that being said, if you are using the Behringer for your Mains, then using the identical Model for your Center Channel would be a good thing. Using matching Speakers for all channels is always advisable. It is just many of us use Speakers that make it impossible or impractical to do so.

In my case, I cannot have a 5 foot tall Center Channel like the Martin Logan Vantages I use for my Mains and instead use the matching CC, the Stage. It is a similar situation for all of those who use Towers for Mains unless a Projector Screen is in the equation.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## no. 5 (Jul 4, 2007)

I agree, if you are using 2030's as your main speakers, it would be best to use a 2030 as the center channel.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Why would anyone consider a nearfield monitor for a home audio application? In addition, Behringer take some pains to match pairs of B2030p so finding a single might be a problem. Why are you considering eleven speakers?

There are PSB system packages available for that budget, including a subwoofer.


----------



## no. 5 (Jul 4, 2007)

jackfish said:


> Why would anyone consider a nearfield monitor for a home audio application?


Because the acoustic performance of a speaker is what matters, not what it is marketed as. And as such, the 2030 is a good performing speaker.


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

Yes, the reason why the b2030p is being considered is they are great speakers for the price. They actually sound better than some speakers 3-4 times their price.

1. front left
2. front right
3. center
4. surround left
5. surround right
6. surround left back
7. surround right back
8. front high left
9. front high right
10. front wide left
11. front wide right

I allready have my subs just have to build the enclosures for them (4- Mal-X 18", 8-PRs).
Everything will be in a 20 x 20 converted garage.

I have considered higher quality speakers for the 5.0 speaker set up, but have no clue when i would be able to buy the other six down the road. That's the only reason i'm even considering the b2030p's. I'm on a limited budget now, from different life events.


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

I would actually buy 12 and just have 1 as a spare.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I've heard the Behringer monitors and would have to agree with the majority of reviews I've seen that the b2030p is best suited to nearfield applications. Your saturation concept (multiple pairs) is sure to be interesting as far as phase artifacts from comb filtering. Such condition may or may not affect the sound of the system, but it is a risk.


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

wouldn't the same artifacts and comb filtering come into play with other speakers as well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## no. 5 (Jul 4, 2007)

harleyhualer-sc02 said:


> wouldn't the same artifacts and comb filtering come into play with other speakers as well


You are correct; comb filtering happens with 5.1 too. And stereo. And if there is an acoustically reflective surface nearby. Fortunately, two ears and a brain are usually more tolerant of such things than a microphone is.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

harleyhualer-sc02 said:


> wouldn't the same artifacts and comb filtering come into play with other speakers as well
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, of course there is, although the potential for negative effects is increased with more sources producing the same program material. Those negative effects could possibly be reduced or eliminated by not placing the main, high and wide speakers close to each other and at the same angles, horizontal and vertical, in relation to the listening position(s). The other thing with your proposed configuration is you have much more driver area devoted to the front and surround speakers than to the center. Your center channel is charged with providing most of the dialogue and significant other program material and I would think that 12th speaker (and maybe a 13th!) should be devoted to the center channel.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Another observation...

One could get a very nice five speaker system for $1320 and eliminate the potential for aural chaos. Perhaps be patient, save up and do it right or better? JMHO

EDIT: I'm sorry I screwed up. Six pairs of Behringer b2030p would be $660.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jackfish said:


> Another observation...
> 
> One could get a very nice five speaker system for $1320 and eliminate the potential for aural chaos.


I agree, Jack also stated earlier that 5 good quality full sounding speakers would do much better than 11 not so good ones.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Also, I'd hate to have to EQ an 11 speaker 5-channel setup. AJMHO


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

11 channels works in the Theaters because of the shear size but a home theater is way to small to get that many speakers to work together properly without the above mentioned comb filtering and cancellation.


----------



## no. 5 (Jul 4, 2007)

For what it's worth, I don't think the OP is intending to make a 'wall of surround' to tune himself, as his AVR is equipped with Audyssey DSX. AKA 11.1 surround.


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

By no means do I intend to Eq them myself.

*Another observation...

One could get a very nice five speaker system for $1320 and eliminate the potential for aural chaos. Perhaps be patient, save up and do it right or better? JMHO* 


What would you recommend for $1320?

*The other thing with your proposed configuration is you have much more driver area devoted to the front and surround speakers than to the center. Your center channel is charged with providing most of the dialogue and significant other program material and I would think that 12th speaker (and maybe a 13th!) should be devoted to the center channel.*

So you would recommend 2 or 3 2030p angled different ways to help with some of the combing of the tweeters for the center channel?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
In the end, all that matters is that the OP likes the sound of the Behringer's. If you have not auditioned them prior to ordering, I would order 1 pair and see how you like them before ordering 6 Pairs.

What is indisputable is that the b2030p offers stellar value. They were initially designed with a Near Field Studio setup in mind. That being said, an accurate Speaker should sound good in most any application. However, a design which is Near Field, that is designed to be listened to at a close distance, there is the possibility of issues with the distances with HT. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

To me, I just wouldn't feel right purchasing a 9.2/11.2 receiver and only running 5.2/7.2. 

If 5.1/7.1 was what I was planning in the begining, I would have waited on the Emotiva UMC-1 and would not have purchased the Onkyo.


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

That is my plan to order 1 pair and see if I like them. I am not a big fan of Behringer, but some of their products seem to be a great value.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

One truly does learn something new everyday whether they want to or not. I'd like to hear this truly surrounding sound experience. Good luck, but I'd still try to reinforce the center somehow.

EDIT: As noted above in my edit of a previous post I screwed up; six pairs of Behringer b2030p would be $660. If it works, looks like a very cost effective system.


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

I do know how important the center is. My 1st surround system was a bose am 16 with there vcs center, that system was a joke. My next system was an Infinity beta with the c250 center that had 2 5 1/4 mids and 1 tweeter for the center. It was much beter than the bose, but still lacking in the center. So I upgraded to the c360 which had 2-6 1/2 woofers, 1-4" mid, and 1 tweeter. That change in centers was as big a difference as changing from the bose to the infinity system.

I still would like to have all of my speakers matched, so a .50 cal. D.E. fired in front of me also sounds the same if it came from behind.

My orig plan was to have all the speakers to have a min. surface area of at least 2 6 1/2" mids. But its just not in my budget now.


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

What do you guys think about MTX Monitor 6C center and MTX Monitor 60i bookshelf speakers?


----------



## no. 5 (Jul 4, 2007)

harleyhualer-sc02 said:


> What do you guys think about MTX Monitor 6C center and MTX Monitor 60i bookshelf speakers?


I have a feeling that the 2030's will be better. But you could get a set of the MTX and a pair of Behringer's to do a direct comparison, that will tell you fairly conclusively which is 'better'. Just remember to level match the speakers for the comparison.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

harleyhualer-sc02 said:


> What would you recommend for $1320?


SVS sells this 7.1 SBS-01 speaker package and includes a fantastic subwoofer for the price I guarantee it would sound better than the Behringers. You could upgrade the sub to a BP12NSD and still keep within about your $1400


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

no. 5 said:


> I have a feeling that the 2030's will be better. But you could get a set of the MTX and a pair of Behringer's to do a direct comparison, that will tell you fairly conclusively which is 'better'. Just remember to level match the speakers for the comparison.


This is true if I were to order them from someone like parts-express. It would be fairly cheap, plus with their no hassel return it shouldn't be a problem recouping the money I invested in them. Maybe just losing out on the return shipping.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Harley Hauler, you seem to have a good plan of action here. I really like that you are trying a pair before making the investment of 5 more pairs.

Most of the Pro Gear I like costs a small fortune (DCS, Bryston, Manley, ADA, etc) And in truth, there are many parallels with High End Audio and top notch Professional gear. Moreover, there is crossover with these Brands in both segments.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Harley Hauler, you seem to have a good plan of action here. I really like that you are trying a pair before making the investment of 5 more pairs.
> 
> Most of the Pro Gear I like costs a small fortune (DCS, Bryston, Manley, ADA, etc) And in truth, there are many parallels with High End Audio and top notch Professional gear. Moreover, there is crossover with these Brands in both segments.
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

I've made to many mistake already on this home theater, can't afford to make others. After I purchased my subs, amps to power them and some other itmes, I was laid off from my job and had to take another job with a 20k cut in pay and no pention . Can't really complain about it, since a lot of the guys who I worked with are still jobless. 

Guess the lord was wacthing over me the day this company was hiring cause some of the other guys were more qualified than I was.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

